# Siding Crews needed



## Multifamilyman

Very Large Siding Sub-Contractor looking for siding crews skilled in Hardie and Stucco installation. We are one of Hardie's largest color plus installers. We currently keep 60 installers busy but I am interested in crews of 8-12 men who are willing to travel for up to 3 months to one site. We only work on Multi-Family, Commercial and large REIT renovations. 

Also looking for multi-family and commercial framers, both wood framing and steel framing experience preferred. Right now we are okay with current framing staffing but could need another crew or 2 in a few months.

Crew must have insurance and own tools.


----------



## Guisbuild

multifamilyman,

email me or call, I have a crew that has done large framing and siding projects like you listed...

[email protected]
616 723 5365


----------



## Jason Whipple

I wouldn't mind looking at these projects. I've been working with Hardie products for almost ten years. Everything from Residential to Large Commercial. The largest was 350 sq. I ran a 35 man crew on that project.

Anything in the North East?

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## SAFRANZ

I'm very interested! I have a crew and my services include: Framing, Roofing, Siding...etc.
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Jason Whipple

Multifamilyman said:


> Very Large Siding Sub-Contractor looking for siding crews skilled in Hardie and Stucco installation. We are one of Hardie's largest color plus installers. We currently keep 60 installers busy but I am interested in crews of 8-12 men who are willing to travel for up to 3 months to one site. We only work on Multi-Family, Commercial and large REIT renovations.
> 
> Also looking for multi-family and commercial framers, both wood framing and steel framing experience preferred. Right now we are okay with current framing staffing but could need another crew or 2 in a few months.
> 
> Crew must have insurance and own tools.


Throw us a bone and let us know what part of this great big world you're from. What parts of the country you're talking about.

You're speaking to an International crowed here.


----------



## Multifamilyman

*Give me some time to get in touch with you all..*

Hey everyone,
I am in Charlotte tonight and tomorrow..just had a meeting with Hardie tonight regarding some multi-family opportunities. We have been in business for over 6 years, offices in MD, SC and GA. We currently keep 60 guys busy year round but have more coming up in the next couple months. Going to be looking for siding guys to work in Nashville, DC area, Southern Virginia, NC and Baltimore. I will get in touch with you guys in the next week or so. Back to Atlanta tomorrow and then out of town for the weekend for the wife's birthday.


----------



## softtop95ta

*local crew ready*

Im in delaware so dc ,baltimore,and virginia even nc are all close to me you can e mail me at [email protected] 
or 302 430 4648 
Bill Wilson 
AEW construction


----------



## psp

*framing on multifamily units*

based out of south dakota and iowa, i've been spending time pushing on multiplex builders who are looking for framing crews to commit and travel where they need them too. i'm very interested in any opportunities that might be thrown my way. . . i'm at a crossroads with my business and now looking to shift gears and move a new directions.

patrick sibson
psp houseframers

[email protected]

6056702158


----------



## Guisbuild

multifamilyman,

I'll be in charlotte Feb 2-6 if you need to meet with me I'm reachable at 616 723 5365. will be able to travel to your destination also.

Mike Guis
Providence Custom Bldg Svcs


----------



## Punch List D

I have WC & GL Ins. Full Crew. What areas are you talking. Call me 910-783-9055 North Carolina based.


----------



## rls29

Jason W said:


> I wouldn't mind looking at these projects. I've been working with Hardie products for almost ten years. Everything from Residential to Large Commercial. The largest was 350 sq. I ran a 35 man crew on that project.
> 
> Anything in the North East?
> 
> Email me at [email protected]


 is there alot work in the north east


----------



## rls29

is ther alot of work in the northeast


----------



## softtop95ta

*????*

Anyone ever talk to this guy?


----------



## lopp00

Multifamilyman said:


> Very Large Siding Sub-Contractor looking for siding crews skilled in Hardie and Stucco installation. We are one of Hardie's largest color plus installers. We currently keep 60 installers busy but I am interested in crews of 8-12 men who are willing to travel for up to 3 months to one site. We only work on Multi-Family, Commercial and large REIT renovations.
> 
> Also looking for multi-family and commercial framers, both wood framing and steel framing experience preferred. Right now we are okay with current framing staffing but could need another crew or 2 in a few months.
> 
> Crew must have insurance and own tools.


Hello ! My name is Andrei Peskau ( A&D Construction Inc.)
I'm a *Siding (Vinyl, Fiber Cement, Aluminum, wood Shake etc.)* , *Windows* and *Doors* installer, fully insured and equipped. 
I'm installing siding for nearly 7 years, my crew members
are qualified mechanics too.
Got references . If you need installers please email or call back at 312 810 2238

Sincerely 
Andrei


----------



## F&B Quality

*G.C. intrested in your sub work*

I own F&B Quality Construction weve done numerous projects in ny state.. im looking to expand my crews and my area.. we specialize in all aspects of construction from commercial to residential.. we are very known with references in nys..And we back our work.. so please feel free to give us a call about your siding work.. my name is Jeff Fordley i am the owner of F&B Quality, my number is 518-729-3135 and i can also be reached at 518-334-6328... thank you


----------



## RockinJTConst

I am intrested in looking at what you have for siding work. If you are still looking for siders please give me a call at 406-581-8967 or e-mail me at [email protected] 

Thank you

Jesse

Rockin JT Const


----------



## christianH

I am an owner of a framing/log home company in northern new york. Although I do all aspects of construction. I am willing to travel, and am sure I can accomadate your construction needs. I am fully insured with workers comp and have numerous references if needed. I am interested in your project and would like to speak more about it. Please call christian at 518-572-4201 or visit my web site at chcontracting.com I know you are set with your framing needs, but my framing prices are extremely low.


----------



## softtop95ta

christianH said:


> I am an owner of a framing/log home company in northern new york. Although I do all aspects of construction. I am willing to travel, and am sure I can accomadate your construction needs. I am fully insured with workers comp and have numerous references if needed. I am interested in your project and would like to speak more about it. Please call christian at 518-572-4201 or visit my web site at chcontracting.com I know you are set with your framing needs, but my framing prices are extremely low.


do not sell yourself as low priced it is bad for you and everyone else. This smuck posted this add ,and i have yet to hear anyone say they heard back from him !!!


----------



## Jason Whipple

I never heard a word:no:


----------



## johnnymac3382

*sound GOOD*

I can help you with the framing and maybe even the siding. the other question is how many men do you need. I have more then enough. you can contact me at [email protected] . or by cell 6093323382.

Thanks, JOHN


----------

